

Back to BBEdit - jonbeebe
http://jonbee.be/2014/10/back-to-bbedit/

======
rgacote
BBEdit continues to be my favorite editor. Using VIM lots of places, tried all
the 'popular tools of the day,' but BBEdit remains my frontline tool.

------
MaysonL
And of course, TextMate 2 just went from alpha to beta...

~~~
jonbeebe
I tried the TextMate 2 beta, and while it is nice, there's still some rough
edges. For example, I had to go in and set a variable and edit a config file
to enable soft tabs. Also, I was never a TM1 user like a lot of folks, so I
feel much more at home in BBEdit 10 than I do in TM2.

